# Lounge > Sports >  >  What's your favorite sport?

## Chantellabella

Mine is football, basketball and kayaking.

----------


## Sparrow

Football!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Football!



Yeah!!!

----------


## Cam

Hockey!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hockey!



You're here!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!! I'm so glad. I was going to start some copycat NFL picks thing here but I have absolutely no idea how you score those things. So I was just going to start with week 11 and maybe give 1st place one point or something random like that. Please oh wise one of NFL, please help me get that thing over. *whispers* or take it over. hint hint

----------


## Trendsetter

football

----------


## Prodigy

Football

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Does air hockey count?

----------


## onawheel

such an amazing sport, I think with it being largely an individual sport it falls under the radar of most.

----------


## Anteros

Tennis.

----------


## SmileyFace

*Playing:*
-volleyball
-soccer

*Watching:*
-basketball

----------


## JesusChild

Hmmm at this point Football more than anything else. I'm still a baseball fan Go Jays but I love my Football. I didn't see the Jets game last night but I heard it was pretty bad and that Sanchez is out but Rex may decide yet again that he wants Sanchez back. I recently got into European Football aka Soccer so I'm a fan of Arsenal FC.

Hmmm at this point Football more than anything else. I'm still a baseball fan Go Jays but I love my Football. I didn't see the Jets game last night but I heard it was pretty bad and that Sanchez is out but Rex may decide yet again that he wants Sanchez back. I recently got into European Football aka Soccer so I'm a fan of Arsenal FC.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Hmmm at this point Football more than anything else. I'm still a baseball fan Go Jays but I love my Football. I didn't see the Jets game last night but I heard it was pretty bad and that Sanchez is out but Rex may decide yet again that he wants Sanchez back. I recently got into European Football aka Soccer so I'm a fan of Arsenal FC.




The absolute end of that Jets game deserved a double facepalm.  ::

----------


## AussiePea

Formula 1

----------


## Arthur Dent

Motorsports.

----------


## Otherside

Is surfing a sport?

----------


## Pebbles

\golf

----------


## WintersTale

I have two: Basketball and Hockey. 

Can't play either worth a damn, but I do love watching them.

----------


## tal

Tennis. It's the only sport I follow.

----------


## metamorphosis

Cycling- FTW!!!

Nothing like the ride up to Red Rocks amphitheater, on a beautiful day!  ::D:

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

hockey

----------


## On a level

> Mine is football, basketball and kayaking.



Well with being english it has to be soccer (we call it football) without doubt

----------

